# Monster crocodile wins battle with shark in the Northern Territory



## townsvillepython (Jun 24, 2010)

*Published On:* -
*Source:* news.com.au

A MONSTER 5m saltwater crocodile has been photographed savaging a bull shark in a battle at a swamp in the Northern Territory.

A group of tourists looked on in shock as the crocodile ripped the shark in two in Kakadu National Park, The Northern Territory News reports.

The deadly battle took place between a group of tourists at the upper flood plains of the South Alligator River.

Two separate tour boats with about 45 tourists each on board were moving along the river as part of the Yellow Water Cruise about when they saw the wild feast.

Tour guide Dean Cameron, 34, believed the shark would have been at least 3m long and weighed 60kg.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, thats dinner for the croc taken care of! :lol: WOW!!!


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 24, 2010)

interesting story of two killing machines fighting for food guess the croc won hey


----------



## aussie-albino (Jun 24, 2010)

Would have been an awesome show to watch, wonder if any of the tourists got video footage and if it will make utube.

cheers
Scott


----------



## morgs202 (Jun 24, 2010)

Crocs are so awsome!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 24, 2010)

sharks= croc biscuits... one happy croc.... would be great to see video..


----------

